# Suggestions for new RDA, Hellvape Rebirth vs. Passage RDA?



## Finn-pop-soda (15/10/20)

Hey there, I am new to the forum as well as RDAs. I started vaping on Pod systems late last year until mine bit the dust, am currently using a IJoy Combo RDA which I'm borrowing from a friend and am looking to buy a RDA for myself, I have shortlisted my choices to be between a Passage and Rebirth; any suggestions and/or advice as to which one is better or more advisable to get.
I really enjoy fruity juices and a more restricted airflow, from time to time I use Nic Salts on the dripper, which I know isn't best on a non-MTL RDA, but as far as I can tell, isn't completely frowned upon?
Your opinions would be much appreciated.
Regards,
Finn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/20)

Morning @Finn-pop-soda. I own both and can say from my experience that the passage is more restrictive than the rebirth on fully open airflow. They can both be cut down and both give awesome flavor! 

For ease of build the passage has the centre mounted two way posts. The rebirth you have to drop both coils in the same slots.

For leaking/over dripping the passage is the winner with its top to side airflow.

So for what you are looking for i would say the Passage will be the better option.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Finn-pop-soda (15/10/20)

Thanks so much @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/10/20)

Finn-pop-soda said:


> Thanks so much @DarthBranMuffin


Im not a salts expert, but as far as I know normal nic salts can actually become very toxic if vaped at high watts/temperature. You get specific sub-ohm salts in low nic content, but I wouldn’t risk vaping salts designed for pods in a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finn-pop-soda (15/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> Im not a salts expert, but as far as I know normal nic salts can actually become very toxic if vaped at high watts/temperature. You get specific sub-ohm salts in low nic content, but I wouldn’t risk vaping salts designed for pods in a dripper.


Yeah I know about the carcinogens when vaping salts at high temp, I don't put the wattage above 20. Otherwise would you say it is still bad to vape it on a dripper?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/20)

I have a Passage, all profiles works in this RDA.
On the reload I have no knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

